# Photobook creative idea



## sujoyp (Apr 1, 2014)

Guys I am planning to print a photobook of my 80 pics...and I have no idea how to go 

I went to a good photography shop and he said 130rs per page which is 14x12 and folded into half ...I can fit 4 pics of 5x7 in that sheet thats 2+2 both side ...or can print one big like 6x10 etc
They will do a matt finish on the pics and total cost will be RS.2800 for 20 sheets...

but I calculated by this way its costing me Rs.35 per pic if its 5x7 only

Another option is If I print 8x12 per print its costing me RS.25 per pic and total is Rs.2000 ...but it wont be matt finish ...but will be large printouts ...and great to look at 


Any suggestions???


----------



## nac (Apr 1, 2014)

Not actually a suggestion. 
I remember pricing for 6x4 or 6x5 was 5/- when printing bulk, you could get cheaper. I only printed once get to know how the colours of the print is when comparing with computer screen.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 2, 2014)

nac ...here also 6x4 cost 5 ...5x7 cost 12 and 8x12 cost 25 ....but I want a beautiful book type of thing...not a shaadi album...soo bit confused


----------



## nac (Apr 2, 2014)

1. Folded dimension of 14 x 12 book will 7 x 12. Correct? If yes, won't that 5 x 7 will be too tight to fit?
2. You don't want something like wedding album. But I assume the book you mentioned have provision only for the photographs taken in landscape orientation. I mean you can fit both 5x7 and 7x5. But the ones taken in portrait orientation have to be viewed rotating the entire album, right?
3. How 8x12 would fit in a foldable 14x12 book? Your photograph will sure get crease, right?

- - - Updated - - -

Samples I tried, just to see how it looks.

Ignore white border. That's background, included when taking snap.

*
5x7*
*i.imgur.com/9u6fyWR.jpg
*
6x10*
*i.imgur.com/elXJbvS.jpg
*
8x12*
*i.imgur.com/rT4gn7s.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 2, 2014)

thanks nac for all the research ...that means I can fit almost 6x10 and two 6x4 pics there .....but 6x4 is too small ...I wanted at least 5x7 ...


----------



## nac (Apr 2, 2014)

1. I was actually asking. I don't know how the mean 14x12 book. Like compact camera sensor...  1/2.3" doesn't mean it's .43". Like that the say 14x12, but it may slightly bigger with some space for the border and to fold so that it can accommodate 5x7. You ask the shop and confirm this. and...
2. I assumed that folded dimension is 7x12. What if it is 6x14? Again confirm this.

Yes, you can get one 6x10/two 6x4 in one half. You want the size or 5x7 resolution. If you want 5x7 resolution, you can shrink a little. That would fit in that book. But again, ask the shop first whether 14x12 would fit 5x7 (without shrinking) comfortably or not.
*
Samples.
Photo courtesy: Sujoy *

Ignore black border.

*12x14 (folded dimension would be 6x14)* - Two 6x4 and Three 5x4

*i.imgur.com/rPOTaaV.jpg

*14x12 (folded dimension would be 7x12)* - One 6x10 and two 6x4

*i.imgur.com/dUSFB02.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 2, 2014)

nac I will ask everything to shopkeeper ...what I think is he said he can even fit 2 5x8 shots ...I will write everything and come back for some more research ...after all I will be paying around 2.5k ...the second pic looks great...is the boat one good enough to print ...its looking great in small


----------

